# Autosmart G101



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Im having a spending spree and one of the products I need is an all purpose cleaner/degreaser. Thinking about getting this one - is it good? or is there any others you would recommend? 

My brake calipers are filthy and I need something to lift the dirt and return them to silver again.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great product g101, I wouldn't be without it. So many uses :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

G101 is very good and so is Bilt Hamber Surfex HD. Meguiars APC and Optimum Power Clean are also very good but for slightly different reasons. I would also consider getting a dedicated wheel cleaner for the brakes as these tend to work a little better


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

What's everyone's opinion on chemical guys orange apc?


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jaff said:


> What's everyone's opinion on chemical guys orange apc?


I have tried it and to be honest i didn't find it to be brilliant. Its G101 all the way for me.


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

It's the only one ive tried lol. Only because it was the only one on the website I was ordering from lol. I have nothing to compare it to though so wondering on others' opinion.

Seems pretty good to me


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

G101 is always in my arsenal of tools..... Just don't allow it to dry as it will stain


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> Im having a spending spree and one of the products I need is an all purpose cleaner/degreaser. Thinking about getting this one - is it good? or is there any others you would recommend?
> 
> My brake calipers are filthy and I need something to lift the dirt and return them to silver again.


Pop out past to see frank at AS Kintore get G101, Smart wheels and some others, great stuff


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Cheers lads.

Will get some G101 and possibly smart wheels too.


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Cheers lads.
> 
> Will get some G101 and possibly smart wheels too.


Hi,

We offer a very competitively priced general purpose cleaner - "A10-1"

http://www.achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=69

This may be of interest to you..

Please note, for the carriage price on our website (£6.95), you can purchase up to 20KG (4 x 5L of mixed or the same product for this carriage rate.)

If you have any questions please let us know 

Many thanks.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ould like to make changes to your order click here to return to your Shopping Basket.

Name	Price	Total
A10-1 General Purpose Cleaner 5 Litre
Quantity: 1
£7.96	£7.96
Dog Hair Brush (Black) 1 x Dog Hair Brush (Black)
Quantity: 2
£1.94	£3.88
Low Foam Carpet and Upholstery Cleaner 5 Litre
Quantity: 1
£7.85	£7.85
Sub-total	£19.69
Shipping	£25.00
Tax	£8.94
Grand Total:	£53.63

how is the carriage 25.00


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> ould like to make changes to your order click here to return to your Shopping Basket.
> 
> Name	Price	Total
> A10-1 General Purpose Cleaner 5 Litre
> ...


Hi,

Apologies for this. Unfortunately Scotland has a blanket £25 delivery charge online (we get charged this by our courier), some areas of Scotland can be charged at a lower rate depending on the postcode, if it is possible to provide us with your postcode please and we will be able to advise if it is possible to charge at the England rate / low rate?

Many thanks


----------



## tubthumper (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry to hijack this thread but could people tell me how they're using G101 and for what? I'm quite new to detailing and bought a large bottle of G101 but it's sat in the garage over the winter and I can't remember what I was told about it!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Door shuts, badges, hard to reach areas, pretty much anywhere from what iv been told


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

tubthumper said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread but could people tell me how they're using G101 and for what? I'm quite new to detailing and bought a large bottle of G101 but it's sat in the garage over the winter and I can't remember what I was told about it!


You could almost clean the entire vehicle with G101 if you so wished so use it for almost anything and everything. Just alter the dilution to suit the job in hand. The only thing that G101 wont really shift is tar and glue.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Tried it today. Great product, love it. Should keep me going for a very long time aswell.


----------



## Fiestast2 (Jun 18, 2013)

1 more reply to go


----------



## Fiestast2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thats it 10 posts now yipee


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

^What are you up too?!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> ^What are you up too?!


I presume he wants to PM someone about APC....?


----------

